# New loco on the Culcreuch Fold Garden Railway



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just fitted a Revolution receiver to my newly purchased Aristo Cradt C-16. Batteries have been fitted in the boxcar along with a charging socket and switch. This short video was taken with my still camera on the first run.



@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video but that loco sounds a bit noisy. Later RJD


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By aceinspp on 20 Dec 2010 09:11 AM 
Nice video but that loco sounds a bit noisy. Later RJD

Have checked the loco and lubricated the bearings. It has now had about 5 hours running and is very quiet. Thank you for your coment

Ian


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Christmas Day, and night, was spent with friends in Tawa, (about 60 miles from home) and trains were run until late in the evening. This morning, Boxing Day, we decided to try and video my new Aristo Craft C-16 loco and train on the H&MGR.


allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385">@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video. Very nice and the loco sounds so much better. Little break in time







. Nice looking RR also. Later RJD


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice shooting Ian. Johns layout looks very green compared to here in Canty. 

Looks like a good crop of lemons this year.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Neil, Yes it is very green at John's. His railway has been constructed around mature trees, so the area escapes the full sun.

Over here it is all 'scorched earth'. Rain today, but high winds have taken any goodness away. John and the family will be over here for a few days and we should get some more video of both his and my trains running.

Cheers
Ian 
@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

After a few days work reballasting and general maintenance a video run was made over the full line

ort url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

